# Question about a dog born with three legs.



## SeeEmilyPlay (Mar 17, 2007)

Being born with three legs does that impede his deveoplment process at all, like he was born underdeveloped?
My DH wants this dog lab/shepard mix and the little guy was only born with three limbs and I am concerned about being able to train the dog and its overall neurological development.
Also its a front leg he is missing and I was also curious if he will be able to manage as well as a three legged dog that missing a back leg...
I dont mean to seem rude or ignorant, I am just unsure of the answers to these questions. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont know if it matters if a puppy has only 3 legs compared to having 4 legs. I do know of 3 legged adult dogs that gets around just fine. I have seen them on tv and in pictures happy as ever. Are they acting the same as the other puppies? If they are I dont see how it would make much of a difference.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I know quite several three legged dogs, missing a front or back leg, who get along just fine. One is my bosses' dog, and was in obedience class with mine, and did just fine.

I would be concerned, though, that if the puppy was born with three, it may have other, less evident, birth defects. I'd want it checked by a vet before I agreed to take it.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my sisters old boss had a 3-legged Aussie that was the best cattle dog he had.....he was missing a rear leg but he could turn faster than any of the 4-leggers he had and out run them.....he had been stepped on by a horse at 3 mo and had to have the leg removed.....


----------



## paws4prayer (Mar 7, 2007)

Bless your heart for considering giving this little guy a chance -- I do agree with the recommendation of having a vet give him the once-over, just so that you know what you may be dealing with in its entirety.

Nevertheless, I believe any dog's potential has as much to do with "nurture" as it does with "nature" -- here's a beautiful clip that might help you make up your mind.  

http://www.mercola.com/2007/mar/6/the-most-amazing-dog-youve-ever-seen.htm


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I had a 3 legged guinea pig. Really, I am not kidding. They told me the mom ate it off at birth, Yuck! Anyway he was free (because of the missing leg) and I felt sorry for him. He ran around like crazy you would never know he was missing a leg unless you looked under all his really long fur.

Were the other puppies in the litter healthy? That is really nice your considering getting him.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I think the dog will get around just fine. Dogs adapt very easily usually, and I've seen adults that've had to have a leg amputated that adjusted really well. The fact that this dog has never had 4 legs, may even make this easier, as he'll have to learn right away to get around on the 3. However, I'd make sure to get him to a vet and get testing done to make sure it's only the leg that has had the developmental issues. If it's a whole bunch of things, are you prepared to take this on for the life of the dog, and give him the care he'll need and deserve?


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

I have seen several 3 legged dogs on different TV shows on Animal Planet, and they do fine. They say it is easier if the front leg is the one that is missing. cesar has one at his Psychology Center that runs and plays with all the other dogs.


----------

